# Phragmipedium anguloi, a new species from Colombia



## quietaustralian (Sep 22, 2014)

Phragmipedium anguloi, a new species from Colombia belonging to Phragmipedium subgenus Micropetalum (Orchidaceae)
Guido J. Braem, Eliseo Tesón, & David Manzur Macías
Published online on September 20 2014 

www.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids


----------



## eteson (Sep 22, 2014)

The main differences with andreettae are:
-very well developed fenestrations
-Pouch shape more elongated
-staminode ovoidal.
The flower has much better shape than andreettae and very good stance and substance (like a besseae) It is also very compact plant and with short floral stem.

The bad news is that it is very scarce (only small populations have been found). Hope this species can survive the predatory hunt here in Colombia... Just in case we made some flask prior to the description...

It is going to be very useful in breeding for whites... but the species is just gorgeous.

Eliseo


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2014)

eteson said:


> It is going to be very useful in breeding for whites...
> Eliseo


This!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2014)

Both!


----------



## eteson (Oct 6, 2014)

We made a mistake placing a wrong picture in the article
I apologize for that since It was my fault sending the wrong file.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, Eliseo. I wondered about the pink one being another "color form." This makes more sense.


----------



## eteson (Oct 6, 2014)

The pink flower is andreettae. No fenestrations, globular pouch, twisted petals and sagitated staminode... a nice flower but not anguloi.
Only anguloi with white flowers have been found so far. I think that the area is bein re-explored to find new populations.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2014)

I got it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2014)

Very cool Eliseo!!


----------

